# Rhinestone Setting Machine



## CrazyCreole (Dec 7, 2011)

Would like to know if anyone has purchase a Rhinestone Setting Machine to make transfers? If so which do you think is the best?


----------



## royalthreadz (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyCreole said:


> Would like to know if anyone has purchase a Rhinestone Setting Machine to make transfers? If so which do you think is the best?


 Hey friend this is Ace in New Orleans. DO NOT buy anything from Mesa aka Decor...I am suing them now to return this $15,000 paper weight I currently have in my shop. Search thru older posts and you will see they have a horrible reputation. Try researching CAMS machines. Contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## CrazyCreole (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW thank you for that I just printed Mesa Distributors, Inc. equipment specs thanks for that. What are you going to use? What the heck happened?


----------



## royalthreadz (Oct 31, 2011)

They are introducing a new line of machines that havent been de-bugged yet & we are basically their testing group right now...They delayed our shipping for months, then delivered a machine they knew wasn't any good..when we called to report it wasn't working they had already scheduled delivery of a new machine without our knowledge...NO attempt was made to fix the original machine, just wanted to swap it out with the new improved model....well that is kinda fishy considering the machine we have is a month or so old & was the first edition of that model & line.... Like I said just check the various posts on this site about their horrid service and tech support...Do your self a favor & look into a proven machine like a CAMS.


----------



## CrazyCreole (Dec 7, 2011)

WHICH WOULD you recommend? CAMS?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey FAds you have four machines - which ones are you using?


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Creole,

We've got lots of supply customers that have bought the CAMS machine from our sister company, Coldesi, and I cannot think of one example of an unhappy customer. In fact, there's a good number that have started with the 1V-2P and moved up to a bigger machine due to demand. 

No machine is perfect, but these things run like a top.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

if your not running a high paced environment, try looking at the Ioline crystal press. I started with one and was pretty happy with it. I'd put 2-3 designs on a sheet and way away for 20-30 minutes and it would be done when I came back.

I just got a cams 1v2p and I can put those 3 designs on into the system and have them done in 4-5 minutes.

The cams machine is nice, but the whole setup costs 2-3 more times than the crystal press, plus you have to have the compressor and stuff...

I can run the crystal press in my home office... I run the cams out of my garage.

There is a really cool machine out of portugal called the strass box. They have a 4 hopper machine that runs off a vacuum which I imagine isnt as loud as the compressor (which isnt that bad in the garage) for like 16k.

However they dont have USA support or a demo system in USA.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys I will get back on my experience with cams - the jury is out - but the brushing is looking tempting - but I have so many other things to do.


----------



## CrazyCreole (Dec 7, 2011)

CrazyCreole said:


> WHICH WOULD you recommend? CAMS?


I am headed to Atlantic City to get some upclose and personal touch and feel prior to the big purchase. ;-)


----------



## glitzandglamour (May 10, 2010)

CrazyCreole said:


> I am headed to Atlantic City to get some upclose and personal touch and feel prior to the big purchase. ;-)


Hello, I am in the market for a Rhinestone machine and have researched the Ioline Crystal Press, DECOR, and the CAMS. I am still uncertain. When you went to Atlantic City, what did you find? Please help,
Thanks,


----------



## glitzandglamour (May 10, 2010)

Hello, I just read your post and now I am alarmed. I have an appointment with Amy tomorrow to look at the DECOR machine. Once they sent you the new machine, did it work any better?


----------

